# Spanish shopkeepers & certain members of staff wearing wellies all day



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

It's a question that's always puzzled me since arriving in Spain but I wonder if anyone has the definitive
answer as to why certain members of staff ( usually behind meat counters and fish counters ) are required
to wear wellies day ?
This I not only encounter in shops selling fish ( where you might expect it ) but also in many supermarkets like Mercadona, SuperCor, Alimerka, Familia, Eroski, etc, etc, etc.

At first I dismissed it as an oddity but as the wellies ( be they white ones or yellow ones ) seen in shops, are pretty
prevalent. 
Although saying that, I've yet to see any of them in green wellies. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Naturally I've never encountered staff in Sainbury's, Tescos, Asda, Waitrose, etc in the UK working in the supermarket 
with wellies on ( except perhaps at Fishmongers ) and therefore wonder whether it's either a stricter Health & Safety
requirement, peculiar to Spain or some EU regulation or directive that the UK decided to opt out of ?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No idea, but we wore them in the urology theatre


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's to do with safety; going in and out of refrigerated storage chambers, slipepery floors, protection from hot fat, chemicals etc. They are also easy to clean.

https://www.bataindustrials.cl/calzado-seguridad-industria/alimentacion/

I guess you don't see them in UK supermarkets because meat and fish are processed elsewhere then transported to the store already wrapped.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

The fresh fish counters display their fish on beds of ice. When this melts, some drips onto the floor, hence the need for wellies!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Platform wellies for the shoe department people.


----------

